# struck by



## kowens (Sep 10, 2004)

Today is Fri, 10 Sep 2004 




shopping / couponsContestsExtrasViewer CenterNeighborhood NewsCounty coverageHealth Team 9Sky 9 tower camsBusiness NewsNumbers & LinksFlorida Decidesen españolAdvertisejobsLotto NumbersOur PeopleStudio TourLogan ScholarshipCrime Guidelines



TECO worker killed in tragic accident
Thursday, September 9, 2004

A tree limb struck and killed Poole. 
Restoring power proved deadly for a Tampa Electric Company worker Thursday morning.

William Glenn Poole, 53, who worked with TECO for 29 years, was a meter reader for the company. However, in the aftermath of Hurricane Frances, he had been showing tree trimming crews around town.

That's what he was doing Thursday in Brandon along Echo Drive. 

Contact the Reporter 
Click here to e-mail Chris Hawes, the TV reporter for this story. 
"The crew itself was working on removing some tree limbs," said Ross Bannister with TECO. "And in the process of doing that, a tree limb broke off from a tree and fell to the ground, in some way, we're not sure, directly or indirectly striking our team member."

Poole leaves behind a wife and children.

The COO of TECO expressed personal condolences to Poole's family and said all of the company's employees are very upset.









E-mail story link


Click here to track Hurricane Ivan's possible path. 








Use of this site constitutes acceptance of our User Agreement. Please read our Privacy Policy.
© 2004 Bay News 9. All rights reserved. A Bright House Networks exclusive.


----------

